# need help with Proxy websites



## desai_amogh (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Guys !!
not sure if i shud ask such question in the forum.
i've been posting regularly on this forum for couple of months now.
but recently they have blocked thinkdigit.com.
most of us in the office use kproxy.com ip adresses to open blocked sites.
but they have blocked these IP adresses also


> 62.193.235.46
> 62.193.236.96
> 62.193.249.41
> 62.193.226.74
> ...


these r the IP's we've been using & they r all blocked.
im confused if such question will be answered by u guys or mods will close this thread...
but can any one gimme some differen ip adresses  can use to surf the web at office. i cant use links like kproxy,anonymous.com & stuff.. most of them r bloked & r updated regularly...
these ip adresses were not blocked. & ive been using them for last 9 months now.
most of the proxies dont support orkut.com may be coz it uses redirection while loging in.. only Kproxy supported orkut & Thinkdigit but its blocked now.
plz help !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slugger (Sep 14, 2007)

well u mite wan2 try out other web-based proxy server sites

search d forum u will find tonnz of threads with detailed list of such services

here a list to get u started with
**www.samair.ru/proxy/*

might also wan2 try HTTP tunneling, (not sure if it is relevant here tho)


----------



## meghraj (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey I don't know about kproxy but I am using ccproxy its quite good...
and works perfectly without blocking any website......

why don't u try that.......


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 14, 2007)

meghraj said:
			
		

> Hey I don't know about kproxy but I am using ccproxy its quite good...
> and works perfectly without blocking any website......


 
aare when i go to www.ccproxy.com it comes up with a chinese website.
cant understand anything.



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> well u mite wan2 try out other web-based proxy server sites
> 
> search d forum u will find tonnz of threads with detailed list of such services
> 
> ...


 
its blocked.


----------



## slugger (Sep 14, 2007)

if u got insatallation previlages on ur computer then u mite wan2 install a anonymiser software and c if it helps

and for cproxy 

u will undersand this 

*translate.google.com/translate?u=*www.ccproxy.com/&langpair=zh|en&hl=en&ie=UTF8


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 14, 2007)

cant install any softwares or anything..  using win 2000 in office its a huge network... i b'live this ccproxy is a software i need to install ... i translated the site..


----------



## slugger (Sep 14, 2007)

btw dat list of proxy servers i gave in d link above

did d site not open or none of the proxyservers listed worked?


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 14, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> btw dat list of proxy servers i gave in d link above
> 
> did d site not open or none of the proxyservers listed worked?


no the link is blocked. cudnt see the list itself..
lemme tell uu 1 more thing..
i cant set a proxy in IE as the option
tools> internet options>connection>lan settings>  is blocked ....
i can only open proxy by typing adress of server in IE .. thts it.


----------

